
Wikileaks Assange October Suprise Livestream - sergiotapia
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=947fP6QTmBo
======
pawadu
I just listened to Infowar discussion in the beginning of this stream and
these guys REALLY don't like Hillary Clinton.

Is there a more neutral link to this stream?

------
grovulent
He's on now - but I have no idea what on earth he's going on about

~~~
pawadu
The rumor was that they would release secret assassination orders signed by
Hilary on wikileak members and other non-combatants.

This is why the far-right media streamed the event, and also why they were so
extremely pissed off after the event :)

